# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  professionals make me feel worse  TRIGGER WARNING

## Lilyfrog

Why is it that whenever I know I have a professional coming to see me or I have to see them it makes me feel worse. I thought that they were there to help you feel better. 
I have SH end of last week and it isnt good now and that was me panicking that I was going to have to speak to someone over my feelings. 
Now Last night I hurt again as I knew I had him back today  :(:  I really cannot deal with them, 

I just scraped through today without having to have a mental health assessment. I cannot do this talking thing with people. I am so scared of them. 
He told me to go to A+E to get it stitched but I said I couldn't. I went to pharmacy for steri strips but the pharmacist said it had got infected and didn't recommend them so got a pad.

I am so scared  :(:  Had enough of it all

----------


## Suzi

Please, please, please go and get it looked at by a Dr or a walk in centre if it's easier? 
Is it just this person who you struggle with? Can you change to have someone else instead?

----------


## Lilyfrog

Hi, thank you I have been in the shower and really cleaned it and sprayed with savlon, now ive covered it.
No I have a huge issue with all people, well all that I dont trust, such as those that can have me admitted to hospital, or speak to my OH. I really do not trust any professional and that is holding me back from it all.

----------


## Paula

Hunni, if its infected you have to see a doctor to get it sorted. Please go ........

If you have a phobia about medical professionals, that can be helped but, again (and I know it sounds impossible) you need to see someone so you can get the treatment you need. Just avoiding the situation is not going to help you with this.

----------


## Suzi

Paula's right lovely.....

----------

